# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Interessantes Urteil Onlinehändler(D)

## willi

Quelle: www.heise.de/newsticker/meldu...n-1793490.html




> Im Internethandel sind Klauseln mit ungenauen Lieferfristen in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen unzulässig. Das hat das Oberlandesgericht (OLG) Hamm in Nordrhein-Westfalen in einem am Dienstag veröffentlichen Urteil (Az.: I-4 U 105/12) entschieden. Es bestätigte einen Spruch des Landgerichtes Essen. Demnach ist die Klausel "Angegebene Lieferfristen stellen nur einen Richtwert dar und gelten daher nur annähernd vereinbart (Zirka-Fristen)" in den AGB eines Versenders ungültig. Sie verstoße gegen das Wettbewerbsrecht.
> 
> Der Kunde müsse in der Lage sein, das Fristende für einen Liefertermin selbst zu erkennen oder zu errechnen, hieß es in der Begründung der Kammer. Das sei mit der beanstandeten Klausel jedoch nicht möglich. Im gleichen Sinne hatte bereits das Hanseatische Oberlandesgericht in Bremen Ende vergangenen Jahres entschieden. Die Richter befanden die Formulierung "Voraussichtliche Versanddauer: 1-3 Werktage" als zu unpräzise und damit wettbewerbswidrig. Das Urteil des OLG Hamm ist noch nicht rechtskräftig und beschäftigt jetzt den Bundesgerichtshof (Az.: I ZR 205/12). (dpa) / (anw)

----------


## suicidedownhill

Ist eigendlich bei allen mir bekannten Onlineshops Praxis, bei den Lieferzeiten zb. 1-3 Tage, 2-10 Tage usw. anzugeben. Mal schauen ob die das ändern werden, wenn das Urteil rechstkräftig wird.

----------


## Kensai

Soweit ich das lese handelt es sich um Lieferfristen und nicht um Verfügbarkeitsdaten. Da werden die meisten  nur den Namen ändern.

----------


## georg

Das Urteil wendet sich nur gegen den allgemeinen Hinweis in den AGB. Das heißt nicht, dass jetzt allgemein alle Onlinehändler punktgenau liefern müssen, Abweichungen sind immer möglich und im Einzelfall zu beurteilen. Rücktritt/Preisminderung durch maßlos überzogene Lieferfristen war, ist und bleibt möglich genau wie der Händler/Lieferant um eine angemessene Frist überziehen darf.

Als Versanddauer 1-3 Tage anzugeben ist einfach doof.

----------

